# experience with fabric covered arena



## blackfoot (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi all, My wife and I are going to put up a barn and are considering having a fabric covered arena. What has been your experience with them? Price, snow load, durabiltiy, etc. Thanks![/i]


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

haven't ridden in one but i know it can be done....check out www.farmtek.com


----------

